# Shadetree1 saw trimmings



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey I know it's not a 100% wood item but the BOSS is happy. In my world that means a whole lot. The pic is from my cell phone and does not do them justice.http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Being into women's jewelry myself, these are great! Where did you get the necklace clasp? I have been thinking about something similar and looking at the Rio Grande catalog.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2012)

Now I will have to admit the truth (see you caught me), I did the cutting and polishing and a friend did the mounting. It will be a day or two but I can ask where and who. I do know that this is gold filled except for the chain and ear loops, the BOSS already had those.


----------

